
Negative 0.5% Interest Rate: Why People Are Paying to Save - harigov
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/13/upshot/negative-interest-rates-are-spreading-across-the-world-heres-what-you-need-to-know.html
======
harigov
What does HN think of negative interest rate? I just cannot understand how
this works in a growing economy. It could be looked at as a tax on savings, to
push people to spend or invest more, but is there any other way to look at
this?

